# Are you a surrogate mother or know someone who is? Good fee paid



## India S (May 7, 2013)

Daily Mail's Femail section is looking for a brave surrogate mother to keep a diary during their pregnancy detailing her thoughts, feelings, emotions as well as the practicalities involved with carrying someone else's child. If this sounds a little daunting it could be ghost written over the phone every few weeks, with full copy approval given at the end. 
In the media a lot of space is given to the intended parents of surrogacy but we'd like to hear about the experience, as honestly as possible, from the surrogate mothers point of view. Obviously this is a hugely sensitive issue and would be treated as such.  If you are a few months into the pregnancy already the first few entries could be done retrospectively and there is the possibility that names of the intended parents could be changed. Please get in touch if you'd like to speak or know more about this without any need to commit. We can pay a good fee. [email protected]


----------

